# Cobia Fishing This Thursday Morning



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like the surf is perfect for thursday morning from early morning til around noon to 1 pm for launch and return. I'm thinking PortoFino small parking lot just before the really big one going east. Great place to launch there because the way the surf breaks. Makes for easy launch and return. They have been catching Cobia on Pcp, Oip and PP. So the Cobia would be just as available at Porto as anywhere. I can only fish in the morning and have to go to work at some point in the early part of the day. Looking for company. Any takers? Maybe the first kayak caught Cobia of the year?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

how are you planning on fishing for them.. you just gonna chum? i might be able to fish midday but i dont know how early


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/30/2010)*how are you planning on fishing for them.. you just gonna chum? i might be able to fish midday but i dont know how early


Planned on just trolling from west to east and then back to the west along the outer bar. Dragging some topwater and midwater lures, spiked with scent or a little taste of something. Wind 5 to 8 mph out of the SE at some point in the morning. Tide coming in all morning also. Full moon, ideal conditions for possible action. Someone is going to catch the first one off a kayak and it won't happen unless they get out there and try. Temps are rising and the cobia look like they are going to be showing up more and more. You have to take your opportunities when available and when some others are around so you are not fishing alone out there.

You could anchor or drift in a chum line. Or throw out some fads. Balloon fish with a live bait.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I would love to come but I am going out of town. I hope you pick one up. :usaflag


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I am a maybe! Cobia would be great but what else is a possibility? Pompano? Too early for kings?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *Farmer (3/30/2010)*I am a maybe! Cobia would be great but what else is a possibility? Pompano? Too early for kings?


Not sure on what else there could be. If there is no surf, maybe not much for pompano. I was just going to hit it and if not productive, in a few hours go on down to pickens and go after some sheephead. If you show up Farmer, will help you get your yak over the wall. Not all that hard actually where I do it at. 

The lot to put in at is the one you put in at the first time you ever showed up at Portofino. I just figured to go ahead and give it shot. Big if and maybe on what could happen. But just gonna try anyway. Didn't read on Tex's blog on what to do, to catch the first possible cobia of the season from a yak?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Bonsaifishrman (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Farmer (3/30/2010)*I am a maybe! Cobia would be great but what else is a possibility? Pompano? Too early for kings?
> ...


Now that's funny!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Bonsaifishrman (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Farmer (3/30/2010)*I am a maybe! Cobia would be great but what else is a possibility? Pompano? Too early for kings?
> ...


Yea I dont know what to do...Ive never caught one from a yak in April. I was seriously debating skipping work Thursday morning to try over in Destin. Thursday is def. a great oppurtunity with calm surf tide and moon. If only the bait was on the beach it would be perfect to troll livies while keeping your eyes peeled on the bar. If the weather was more forgiving I wouldnt have to go on the boat and pier so much. About 2 weeks from now until early May will be primetime!But your odds Thursday will be the best since June 2009 for sure!Also I wouldnt give up after a few hours if it looks good. You are only fishing for one fish to make the trip so at any moment your season could be made...the more time out there the better your chances. Good Luck!:letsparty Post a report!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Tex for the input. I was thinking of threading a short cigar length7 strand though a last years cigar minnow to a single treble right out the butt. Tie it straight to the line. No leader, just a cig. This way it is light weight and stays high on the water and has smell. Or use some Bee Cigs from Wallymart. They just got a load of fresh stuff in. They look fresh actually. Think this could be the swimming bait with smell. No skirt, just a swivel and 7 strand. If there are some bluefish or an early spanish, I can take the hit from one of them and possible bring it in without loss of tackle. The water is looking pretty clear from the beach cam Iam using.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

If it was me trolling for ling,I would use eels instead of cigs anyday


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (3/30/2010)*If it was me trolling for ling,I would use eels instead of cigs anyday


 Maybe try one of each since I run two rods anyway. One short and one long. I saw the eels at outcast. How do you set up an eel for dragging?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

No real prep work needed. Take a J hook and hook em through the eye socket then i put a stinger treble hooker about 2/3 of the way down his back. Eel skin is rediculously tough so theres no real reason for concern on tearing out the hooks.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds good for slinging at a cobia, but not necessarily for trolling. I just can envision an eel wanting to lay out flat for a kayak speed type trolling and not twist up my line in a matter of minutes. I am trying to figure out how to use strips of orange appeal to do the same thing. 6:13 am and a trout has my name on it, so am off to a the nearest bayou to see if it will cooperate.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be at Navarre tomorrow around 10-ish :letsparty ... after COBIA and that is all !! ... see you guys out there :letsdrink


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Not driving down that far. Cobia are moving and not necessarily stacking up. I will go down there later for kings because they do tend to stack up around there along with some other species as attested by last years catch. Just looking to hooking a first migrant passing through.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

i will be at Navarre around 9:30 to try for a cobia.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bonsaifishrman (3/31/2010)*Not driving down that far. Cobia are moving and not necessarily stacking up. I will go down there later for kings because they do tend to stack up around there along with some other species as attested by last years catch. Just looking to hooking a first migrant passing through.


 I KNOW they aren't stacking up there , BUT , there IS a Pier there (2) , which IS a structure that ALL Fish will be attracted to ... plus the Pier ISN'T Open yet , so no hassles with folks ON the Pier ... lastly , I have caught MANY Cobia off Navarre in the past , worth the extra few minutes to me , and the water is SO clear there :letsparty ... report to follow :letsdrink


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone kayak fishing for cobia Friday or Saturday?

I'll be at my place near Perdido Key for the weekend and was looking for someone to tag along with if the offshore conditions are right.

Any cobia sightings in the Johnson Beach area? If I can't find anyone to hook up with, I'm going to try that area if the conditions permit.

Thanks,

Chris (Where Y'ak?)

[email protected]

Chris Holmes

New Orleans, La

Member Hobie Fishing Team


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Pourman1 (3/31/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Bonsaifishrman (3/31/2010)*Not driving down that far. Cobia are moving and not necessarily stacking up. I will go down there later for kings because they do tend to stack up around there along with some other species as attested by last years catch. Just looking to hooking a first migrant passing through.
> ...


water vis is definately better over there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Pourman1 (3/31/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Bonsaifishrman (3/31/2010)*Not driving down that far. Cobia are moving and not necessarily stacking up. I will go down there later for kings because they do tend to stack up around there along with some other species as attested by last years catch. Just looking to hooking a first migrant passing through.
> ...


My vote would be Navarre as well. That place is the fishiest place on the panhandle in the morning before the boat traffic. Pourman have you got a cobia off of a yak in cobia season? Would love to hear how you got him!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Crap, next time I will keep my mouth shut where I am going fishing and go alone!!!! Next time!

Well, this time it looks like the wind has been blowing out of the south all day. There will be no wind to speak of for 24 hours starting tonight going into friday early morning at Destin/Navarre area. Looks like I will have to change my plans and drive all..............the way extra to....tofar Navarre, like Pcola is no good at all.I sure hope I do not miss the cobia I would have hadfishing closer to home. And further more, will be looking for that first king and spanish as well!!!

I will be there some time in the morning. Everone else better make the drive as well with the change of plans that pm'd me.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Well I work with a bunch of guys that work on Boats out of Perdido and OB , and they all said the water has been murky around here :banghead ... I just know the Clarity is much better off Navarre , so I was heading East from here (Perdido Key) ... see you there !! :letsparty


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Just put a few thoughts on the subject on the blog...Just for you Allen! Now you can catch one in the morning and Ill take credit for it since I have to go to work like normal americans!

http://texkayakfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Not an expert, but I trolled some eels about a week ago(way too early). Hooked him through the lips and tossed him out there. Ha! not that easy. After getting a hold of him I hooked him and he proceeded to tangle my line like I couldn't imagine. Once I got him trolling though I had no problems. Hold him straight till you get him in the water and he'll calm down a bit and behave. Mine lasted a couple hours before he kicked the bucket. Even then, I'm sure if a cobe had been around he would've been eaten.



On a similar note, sight fishing for cobia with an eel people usually throw a single hook in the head of the eel with no stinger. Could I get away without using a stinger when slow trolling? Reason I ask is I have never caught a cobia so I'm not sure if they gulp at bait or take chunks out of it.



Thanks and hopefully the first(from a yak) will be caught soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

If you are trolling him you need to hook him in the head...if you are casting him hook him in the top of the shoulder(neck). Use a dry towel to keep him under control while hooking him. A stinger in not needed...cobia inhale the whole bait. A treble or circle will work fine but I would use a circle slow trolling on the yak...just have your drag super loose and if he eats tighten the drag and reel tight on the fish. As far as trolling for cobia I would use a fish over a eel. A hand size bait like a pinfish or 6" mullet would be ideal...if there are cigar minnows on the beach(which they are just starting to show) Use them.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, just got back from my big trip to Navarre for the big ones. I will write my report on the 2, later this evening. Will try to get pics up as soon as possible. Did someone say king and cobia sort of like surf and turf?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Bonsaifishrman (4/1/2010)*Well, just got back from my big trip to Navarre for the big ones. I will write my report on the 2, later this evening. Will try to get pics up as soon as possible. Did someone say king and cobia sort of like surf and turf?


Not sure what this is saying? Are you saying you had some luck?


----------



## bama-peach (Jun 29, 2008)

im callin april fools on this one.. especially if he wants to wait until later to post....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bonsaifishrman (4/1/2010)*Well, just got back from my big trip to Navarre for the big ones. I will write my report on the 2, later this evening. Will try to get pics up as soon as possible. Did someone say king and cobia sort of like surf and turf?


when im cleaning cobia i cut them into "*steaks*" and when im cooking king i normally boil it in crawfish boil seasoning and its called "poor mans *lobster*". steaks and lobster?? i would say that is surf and turf!! post up a report!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, so I go down to Tofar Nevarre at 6 am. Thinking that there will be quite a few yakkers there already. Not. About 8 surf fishermen parking in all the kayak spots. So I back in and wait and take some snooze. Off and on again til about 7 am. Sun already up in the morning sky. Unload the kayak and decide to just go myself. I put in the water and there was no surf to speak of. Rigged a cigar minnow and an eel and trolled to a fro for some time. I went east to west, down and out past the pier and turn around and zig zag west to east and zig zag east to west. Troll out past the anchored tug and around the anchor bouys it has. Back to the pier and troll west to east and east to west. Back to the pier. I saw a mango hobie outback show up next the pier, but they did not put in and left. I went around the pier to the old pier westside to the beached barges and back out again. I saw boards floating in the water and trolled past them everytime I saw them this morning. Many boats coming from Destin heading to Porto Fino. About 15 to 20 boats all from Destin heading west just off the end of the new pier between it and the tug. Somevery big boats all with towers with groups all looking for the elusive Cobia. 

The pictures are of a 36 inch cobia and a 34 inch king.I finally left there exhausted from 4 hrs. of intense fishing and drove back past Porto Fino. The water was beautiful there. I remember when I first loaded the kayak at Navarre, only one person said anything to me. They said the water was dirty. But as I said the water was nice at Porto Fino. By the way, all the boats that passed me going to the west were actually all stacked up at Porto Fino area. I know someone is going to say hey that cobia is on a bobber. You are correct. It is. Got home and called the wife about my fishing trip to Navarre and took a 2 hour nap. Got up and went to the diner to meet the saleman on our new charge card machine and got it installed and wasn't even hooked up 15 minutes and we had our first customer charge on it. Big Mamma Plate. Told the wife this has been a good day. Got to the office and packed a sizable UPS shipment and got home and here I am with my report.

By the way, no one showed up at Navarre, no pourman or anyone else.Funny this one guy came down there with a hobie islander with the same outriggers that Brandon is using on his hobies for his charter business. We chatted briefly as I was on my way to take out and go home. Go figure.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you put forth a good effort.... Maybe next time.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

so are you saying you caught these fish today?? cause if you compare the pic of the cobia and your kayak you can see rigging reflecting off the water in the cobe pic that you dont have on your yak unless you added it since you took the pic.. nice april fools joke though:letsdrink


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

i came up short today also. im the guy that chatted with you today on the hobie. i am going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

No cobe for me either. Did get a 21" Grouper and a 40" Bull Red and 5 snappers. No surface life. Will post full report and pics after dinner.

Stick with it boys...it only takes one fish to make the season!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, you boys got me. I did say in my original post that I would post pics of 2 fish. So I did. I also gave a report. I guess when the guy I ran into posted, it blew my april fools joke. I was going to set the alarm clock for just before midnight and get on here and Post in large letters....................................................

APRIL FOOLS JOKE...... but everyone caught on too quickly.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

After that 2007 Yellowfin sale for $24K I think folks on on the look out.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bonsaifishrman (4/1/2010)*OK, you boys got me. I did say in my original post that I would post pics of 2 fish. So I did. I also gave a report. I guess when the guy I ran into posted, it blew my april fools joke. I was going to set the alarm clock for just before midnight and get on here and Post in large letters....................................................
> 
> APRIL FOOLS JOKE...... but everyone caught on too quickly.


:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

i just noticed you never said you "caught" the fish.. you just said "heres a pic of a cobe and a king".lol good post!!


----------

